# Breastfeeding in Public



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Ladies.

If you insist on getting your jubblies out in the gym waiting-room, please don't get upset if some guy keeps sneaking a quick look (or having a quick hand-shandy).

If anything, you should be apologizing to me, as it left me feeling dirty and ashamed.

Which leads me on to a question:

In this liberal world which we now live in and with wopping the funbags out to feed your sprog in public considered acceptable behaviour, is there anywhere which you would consider to be off-limits?

Myself, up until today, thought the gym waiting-room to be one such place (although now I realise it's probably the most apt place for protein intake).


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

acceptable imo, if people are too stuck up there own ar$e and dont like it then tuff, the baby needs fed


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What an awful thread!

There is absolutley nothing wrong in breastfeeding a child in public. So long as it is not done to 'make a point' I think it is completely acceptable & natural.

@Katy


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Its great I think


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i think its imature for anyone to dislike it, its completly natural. people that twist there face in disgust at it boils me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

My little boy is hungry, there is no private place to go, he is screaming for food, then my missus will feed the boy wherever she wants.

With me being present (20st, bald guy who looks like a bouncer), there wasn't any discerning voices/looks!!!

:devil2:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I wish more ladies would do it


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

latblaster said:


> What an awful thread!


Why's it an awful thread?

Some people are offended by it. As in "they do it to prove a point" (which I think was pretty much the case here).

Me? I couldn't give a sh*t.

But... I did raise an eyebrow when they had the whole huge waiting room to do it in but chose to sit right next to me.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Sick of hearing about this stuff. If someone is more for formula fed children rather than breast fed children then there is something wrong with them IMO.

Breastfeeding is natural and should be allowed anywhere. Those who just shy away from breastfeeding and just go straight to formula should be the ones who hang their heads in Shame.

Get your tits out anywhere to feed your children ladies. Natural and respect to you!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> My little boy is hungry, there is no private place to go, he is screaming for food, then my missus will feed the boy wherever she wants.
> 
> With me being present (20st, bald guy who looks like a bouncer), there wasn't any discerning voices/looks!!!
> 
> :devil2:


with this sort of look at on lookers before they whisper a mermer


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

its always handy if it happens beside me in a cafe,,,saves me going up to the counter and asking for more milk for my tea


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Breast feeding is totally natural and should be the norm.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Question to all you "It's the natural thing to do" guys.

If it's a decent looking bird, do you look?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

stone14 said:


> with this sort of look at on lookers before they whisper a mermer
> 
> View attachment 103838


I'm just an ugly fcker so don't even need to grimace


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Agree stupid thread

Women have boobs to feed their children, we don't have them because you find them sexually attractive


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Agree stupid thread


Yet again, I'll ask why it's a stupid thread?

There are plenty of differing opinions on the subject. Although it appears that most guys here are pretty liberal and aren't bothered that doesn't mean that those opinions don't exist.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

no harm in breast feeding in public , pointless thread grow a pair lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Yet again, I'll ask why it's a stupid thread?
> 
> There are plenty of differing opinions on the subject. Although it appears that most guys here are pretty liberal and aren't bothered that doesn't mean that those opinions don't exist.


Because your opening post is childish, rude and just sounds completely disrespectful. You haven't just voiced your opinion on it in a grown up manner youve also made yourself sound like a complete [email protected] who actually has something against women feeding their children in public. That is why it's a fukin stupid thread.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> Ladies.
> 
> If you insist on getting your jubblies out in the gym waiting-room, please don't get upset if some guy keeps sneaking a quick look (or having a quick hand-shandy).
> 
> If anything, you should be apologizing to me, *as it left me feeling dirty and ashamed.*


WTF would it leave you feeling dirty and ashamed?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

When we had are first child, i went shopping with are baby whilst the wife slept. Went into a mothercare baby and mums room as see need a change. A few mums breast feeding could have shot me. 1 they where all ugly 2 happy married 3 was looking after my daughter 4 Traci bottom tramps not all men want to hump you!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Kaywoodham said:


> Agree stupid thread
> 
> Women have boobs to feed their children, we don't have them because you find them sexually attractive


Yeah... too right! Same goes for those push up bras and implants


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Because your opening post is childish, rude and just sounds completely disrespectful.


OK. It was an attempt at humour and it backfired.

But seriously then. As I said, I generally have no problem with breastfeeding in public.

But in this case, it seems like it was done as a point. The waiting room is right next to a baby facility where they can be fed in private and in comfort, yet the mother chose to sit *right* next to me to feed her child.

I'm not trying to sound like a cnut now, but that did make me feel uncomfortable. So... was I being unreasonable in feeling uncomfortable? And... the question still stands: is there a time and a place when it's not acceptable (or at least done better elsewhere)?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> OK. It was an attempt at humour and it backfired.
> 
> But seriously then. As I said, I generally have no problem with breastfeeding in public.
> 
> ...


But is it a disabled toilet... if so would you want to eat your dinner in the shitter?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

2004mark said:


> But is it a disabled toilet... if so would you want to eat your dinner in the shitter?


No. Proper ladies changing room with all the facilities in it.

I know it's decent cos my missus and kids have used it.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

The Cheese said:


> No. Proper ladies changing room with all the facilities in it.
> 
> I know it's decent cos my missus and kids have used it.


pics or no decent toilet :innocent: ..


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> No. Proper ladies changing room with all the facilities in it.
> 
> I know it's decent cos my missus and kids have used it.


Well that took the wind out my sail :lol:

Still don't have an issue with it though. And yes... I would take a peak unless @Huntingground was stood next to her


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Agree stupid thread
> 
> Women have boobs to feed their children, we don't have them because you find them sexually attractive


Goes hand in hand really


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

andysutils said:


> pics or no decent toilet :innocent: ..


It's bad enough getting slated for a sh*tty thread here, let alone going on the f8cking sex offenders register for taking photos of the ladies changing rooms.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

I breastfed my son for 8 months and did so in public all the time. BUT, when I thought it neccessary I used a cover for my own modesty, if someone told me not to do it if fcuk em up!! Lol however I once saw a women (about 18 stone) breastfeeding with BOTH her diddies out... In a shopping centre and She was only feeding one baby!!!! she was waiting for someone to say something to her so she could have a go, it was completely unnecessary, she had a tit on show for no reason whatsoever and nobody said anything because they were scared


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

The Cheese said:


> It's bad enough getting slated for a sh*tty thread here, let alone going on the f8cking sex offenders register for taking photos of the ladies changing rooms.


hey dont have a go at me because you didnt get a squirt of some public t1tty milky poos


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Go have a suckle too.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Yeah... too right! Same goes for those push up bras and implants


Haha I see what u r saying but if someone is using them for their natural purpose they shouldn't have to be shoved away in some little room or slated for it


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

its a natural and completely non sexual act and whilst it makes me feel uncomfortable (where are you supposed to look!!!!) i have nothing against it in public but i do think people should make it more private than it is and find somewhere quiet where possible to do it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> OK. It was an attempt at humour and it backfired.
> 
> But seriously then. As I said, I generally have no problem with breastfeeding in public.
> 
> ...


If the woman was trying to make a point, then fair do's IMO. The fact that some people (actually lots) still look at it in disgust shows the need for women to do it in public and demonstrate that it is normal and natural as opposed to feeling the need to scurry off into a private corner as though it's something to be ashamed of.

To be honest, when I breastfeed, I'll do it as and when my child needs it. I won't go off to a private area for the benefit of others...if I'm comfortably sitting in a pulbic area and my child is hungry I'll feed them then and there 

It is acceptable full stop; how can feeding a child the natural way not be? Misguided and prudish views are what make it seem unacceptable to do in public but it's those views that need to change and not the mothers behaviour. Society has sexualised breasts but the genuine nurturing use of them shouldn't suffer because of that.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

its a beautiful sight, why shouldnt u look? If your getting turned on from it though u got issues.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

I have no problems with it, I don't understand an problems anyone has. Unless the boobs are so disgustingly flabb and saggy it puts me off. Nothing like a free boob glance lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Katy said:


> If the woman was trying to make a point, then fair do's IMO. The fact that some people (actually lots) still look at it in disgust shows the need for women to do it in public and demonstrate that it is normal and natural as opposed to feeling the need to scurry off into a private corner as though it's something to be ashamed of.
> 
> To be honest, when I breastfeed, I'll do it as and when my child needs it. I won't go off to a private area for the benefit of others...if I'm comfortably sitting in a pulbic area and my child is hungry I'll feed them then and there
> 
> It is acceptable full stop; how can feeding a child the natural way not be? Misguided and prudish views are what make it seem unacceptable to do in public but it's those views that need to change and not the mothers behaviour. Society has sexualised breasts but the genuine nurturing use of them shouldn't suffer because of that.


I agree, except for saying society has sexualised breasts. I dont agree with that, its a part of our brain chemistry to be sexually attracted to breasts, possibly through sexual selection through the years. Theres got to be a reason why human breasts are big and swollen compared to the rest of the animal kingdom.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

If the baby blows in one, does the other one get bigger ?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> its a beautiful sight, why shouldnt u look? If your getting turned on from it though u got issues.





Fatstuff said:


> Theres got to be a reason why human breasts are big and swollen compared to the rest of the animal kingdom.


your doing this on purpose arent you


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Katy said:


> It is acceptable full stop; how can feeding a child the natural way not be? Misguided and prudish views are what make it seem unacceptable to do in public but it's those views that need to change and not the mothers behaviour. Society has sexualised breasts but the genuine nurturing use of them shouldn't suffer because of that.


TBH, I agree with all that.

But the fact that she felt the need to sit right next to me is what kinda irks me.

Hard to explain, but I see it as some sort of "F*ck off. You're a guy. I'll do what the f*ck I like". Even though I didn't know her and she had no knowledge of my views on the subject.

I mean, if I was dead against it, there's the chance that I could have stood up and had a go. Why would she want to put herself in that position?

Call me sensitive (yeah right) but I saw it as a kind of feminist aggression.



Fatstuff said:


> If your getting turned on from it though u got issues.


And like you wouldn't. Just three months of reading your posts and I know for a fact you'd be chugging one off!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I agree, except for saying society has sexualised breasts. I dont agree with that, its a part of our brain chemistry to be sexually attracted to breasts, possibly through sexual selection through the years. Theres got to be a reason why human breasts are big and swollen compared to the rest of the animal kingdom.


I suppose what I mean is that their nuturing purpose is significantly down played by society and their sexual role massively up played by society. But that's just because sex sells and so the sexual side of breasts takes pride of place over their use to feed a baby.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> TBH, I agree with all that.
> 
> But the fact that she felt the need to sit right next to me is what kinda irks me.
> 
> ...


seriously??

U think this would turn me on??



I ought to neg u!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

You sound like a right pleb OP.... Would neg if I hadnt already given out my weekly allowance


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Katy said:


> I suppose what I mean is that their nuturing purpose is significantly down played by society and their sexual role massively up played by society. But that's just because sex sells and so the sexual side of breasts takes pride of place over their use to feed a baby.


Yeah i get that totally. Breasts are great though:rolleye:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

lxm said:


> You sound like a right pleb OP.... Would neg if I hadnt already given out my weekly allowance


dont be nasty to him mate, its not his fault. he was dehydrated at the time of the event.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> seriously??
> 
> U think this would turn me on??
> 
> ...


LOL. U f*cker.

You knew by posting that photo it would make you bulletproof. :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> LOL. U f*cker.
> 
> You knew by posting that photo it would make you bulletproof. :lol:


Im good at this forum business lol.

seriously though, my point still stands!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> TBH, I agree with all that.
> 
> But the fact that she felt the need to sit right next to me is what kinda irks me.
> 
> ...


If it was a 'feminist aggression' then I can understand it. I think that a lot women can feel defensive about it and so adopt a 'fvck you' attitude in response which helps motivate women to make breastfeedng in public the norm. And some women kind of need that 'fvck you' atttidue to have the confidence to do it when they know that some people will be perving or be disgusted. I can iamgine that if I had had experiences of people telling me go somewhere private or looking at me in disgust, I'd probably adopt quite an aggressive attitude about it in general.

But for all you know, she wasn't even thinking twice about those around her. It might have just felt aggressive because you were surprised by her actions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Aggressive breast feeding ? Be like a couple of garden sprinklers going off !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The soul purpose of the tittie is to feed babies so yea its perfectly acceptable to feed a hungry baby in public


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> The soul purpose of the tittie is to feed babies so yea its perfectly acceptable to feed a hungry baby in public


the souuuuuuuuulll purpose


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Breda said:


> The soul purpose of the tittie is to feed babies so yea its perfectly acceptable to feed a hungry baby in public


What's the sole purpose or an arsehole... just sayin


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

Very popular in iran - iraq and the middle east


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> seriously though, my point still stands!


OK. Seriously. Couldn't find it attractive myself. Couldn't stop myself from peeking just once though (I'd be a liar if I said otherwise).

After that, had to concentrate on not looking that way (which was pretty hard as she was so near).

See, that's another part of what got me - because I reckon it was sort of a "F*ck off", if I had looked, she probably would have had a go. Made me feel kind of cornered.

Like I said, the OP was made in jest and yeah, I f*cked up with the humour, but what I guess what I'm kinda wondering is if I was justified in feeling uncomfortable.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

and some of the udders i have seen in public -its no laughing matter !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

2004mark said:


> What's the sole purpose or an arsehole... just sayin


u sayin we should sh1t in public?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> OK. Seriously. Couldn't find it attractive myself. Couldn't stop myself from peeking just once though (I'd be a liar if I said otherwise).
> 
> After that, had to concentrate on not looking that way (which was pretty hard as she was so near).
> 
> ...


imo u r very justified in feeling uncomfortable as its not the norm for women to be whopping their breasts out, but your feeling uncomfortable doesnt make breast feeding wrong - a womans gotta do what a womans gotta do.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Katy said:


> It might have just felt aggressive because you were surprised by her actions.


Definitely surprised.

Like I said earlier - it's a big waiting room. Could easily seat 50 or 60 people with plenty of leg room. She coulda easily sat behind me or even in front instead of right next to me (literally arms length if I'd stretched to reach).

That's why I find it hard to see it as anything else other than a "F*ck you".


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

A baby will show any grow man how to suck a tittie properly so look, take notes and learn


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> u sayin we should sh1t in public?


I did it in a field behine a tree once... was quite liberating actually. Ture story


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

2004mark said:


> What's the sole purpose or an arsehole... just sayin


Defication


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Defication


This threads gone to sh1t


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> This threads gone to sh1t


dont talk such [email protected], theres piles of info in this thread!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> Definitely surprised.
> 
> Like I said earlier - it's a big waiting room. Could easily seat 50 or 60 people with plenty of leg room. She coulda easily sat behind me or even in front instead of right next to me (literally arms length if I'd stretched to reach).
> 
> That's why I find it hard to see it as anything else other than a "F*ck you".


Tbh, I've had women breastfeed right next to me when there are other seats., in the same way that people have sat next to me on trains/waiting rooms when there's tonnes of other seats. I've just assumed there's nothing to it tbh. And I doubt they'd have a 'fvck you' attitude towards another woman keeping herself to herself 

Anyway, as fatty hightlights, whilst it can make people feel uncomfortable it's proably jsut because it doesn't seem usual; something that will hopefully change as more and more women do it.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

If the baby needs feeding then what's the problem. But they should expect people to look coz we'd nosey by nature lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

lxm said:


> You sound like a right pleb OP.... Would neg if I hadnt already given out my weekly allowance


It is possible to disagree with someone without the attitude you know. His post is pretty obviously tongue in cheek... or should that be mouth round nipple :whistling:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Women should beable to breast feed where ever the fook they like. You don't see people being disgusted seeing calf drinking of its mum. What makes a human any different?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

i dont understand why they feel the NEED to do it in public its not like it takes long to do,

nearly EVERYWHERE has a suitable place to do it, i cleaned the mcdonalds one when i worked there and it was actually a really well laid out / clean area.

was in a busy pub/food place before and the women smack bang behind my girlfriend just whipped her breast out and started breast feeding, just no need for it in a restaurant imo.

if its perfectly natural etc why do they get offended when people look ...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

my Mrs is breastfeeding out little girl. she doesn't give a **** where she does it, restaurant, bus, doctors waiting room, bus stop, she just gets on with it. we often get really dirty looks especially from older people which is surprising. would they rather a new born baby scream with starvation? If anybody were to ever say anything I would imagine it would bring out my first case of rage.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

LutherLee said:


> If the baby needs feeding then what's the problem. But they should expect people to look coz we'd nosey by nature lol


I think that's the thing...because we don't see it frequently, when a woman does breastfeed people are curious. If it became the norm then I doubt people would bat an eyelid. In the same way that in other cultures where it's just the norm and people don't seem to care.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

gycraig said:


> i dont understand why they feel the NEED to do it in public its not like it takes long to do,
> 
> nearly EVERYWHERE has a suitable place to do it, i cleaned the mcdonalds one when i worked there and it was actually a really well laid out / clean area.
> 
> ...


Aww mate did the lady get offended by you staring at her?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

The only problem I have with it,is that I see breastfeeding as a private thing. Just like I dont agree with women wearing tank tops when pregnant as its a private thing. Nothing to do about image and "its my liberal rights bollox"

I just think somethings should be kept for you,your partner etc and shouldnt be down in public.


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

no problem with it most of the time but when some old ugly fat women does it and leaves her tit hanging out while she winds her baby and then puts it back in the pram makes me feel a bit sick had this happen to me when i was eating out with the mrs once and it defo put me off my food but i have to say there ent no need to do it in public really they can just express it thats what my mrs always did its not exactly hard


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

cas said:


> Aww mate did the lady get offended by you staring at her?


no my missus bollocked me. was just genuine suprise more than anything because she didnt use a cover or shield or anything just popped the breast out for about 5-10 seconds THEN got the baby out the pram thing and started feeding.

thought she was just getting undressed at first, no reason she couldnt hold the baby there in the blanket then take the breast out of her bra.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

squirt said:


> no problem with it most of the time but when some old ugly fat women does it and leaves her tit hanging out while she winds her baby and then puts it back in the pram makes me feel a bit sick had this happen to me when i was eating out with the mrs once and it defo put me off my food *but i have to say there ent no need to do it in public really they can just express it thats what my mrs always did its not exactly hard*


But the point is, why should they have to do that?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

All for it tbh, should however be mandatory to get the other one out whilst doing so.

Other than that no objections


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Katy said:


> But the point is, why should they have to do that?


why the need to do it in food places ?, its offputting


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

gycraig said:


> why the need to do it in food places ?, its offputting


Why's it offputting?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Katy said:


> Why's it offputting?


gonna be honest i genuinely dont know why it is, just really puts me off my food.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> The soul purpose of the tittie is to feed babies so yea its perfectly acceptable to feed a hungry baby in public


The purpose of a penis is to reproduce and urinate but if we did either in public we'd get arrested.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> The only problem I have with it,is that I see breastfeeding as a private thing. Just like I dont agree with women wearing tank tops when pregnant as its a private thing. Nothing to do about image and "its my liberal rights bollox"
> 
> I just think somethings should be kept for you,your partner etc and shouldnt be down in public.


But they arnt meant for the partner though are they  they are made to keep children alive. You only see it as a bad thing because its not a regular thing to do any more.



gycraig said:


> no my missus bollocked me. was just genuine suprise more than anything because she didnt use a cover or shield or anything just popped the breast out for about 5-10 seconds THEN got the baby out the pram thing and started feeding.
> 
> thought she was just getting undressed at first, no reason she couldnt hold the baby there in the blanket then take the breast out of her bra.


Yeah that's a bit odd, some women tend to have a cover, or a loose top for once the ba y is latched on. My mrs never made anyone uncomfortable with it...well apart from my dad once lol

I really don't see it as a bad thing. Its just a boob, its not sordid.

But when people come arou d my house I make sure I cover the dog over while she is feeding the puppies....I wouldn't want to offend anyone like 

^ that bit was a joke


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

cas said:


> But they arnt meant for the partner though are they  they are made to keep children alive. You only see it as a bad thing because its not a regular thing to do any more.


Sorry,let me rephrase that. When I mean for the partner,I dont mean for us to suck on them. What I mean is that breastfeeding should be kept between the mum,the baby and the partner to see as its a private thing. I dont understand why anybody would want to share that with the world,there are something that are to be shown,some that arent and in my eyes breastfeeding belongs to the later.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Katy said:


> I suppose what I mean is that their nuturing purpose is significantly down played by society and their sexual role massively up played by society. But that's just because sex sells and so the sexual side of breasts takes pride of place over their use to feed a baby.


would you breast feed on a packed train or bus?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Ladies.
> 
> If you insist on getting your jubblies out in the gym waiting-room, please don't get upset if some guy keeps sneaking a quick look (or having a quick hand-shandy).
> 
> ...


You gym must be well busy if it has a waiting room, do you have to usually wait long before you can get in??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

gycraig said:


> why the need to do it in food places ?, its offputting


er... because a food place is where the woman is at the time! Do u think somebody should just stay in and not live a normal life because they have a baby, if they want to go to a food place they should, a baby hasnt got much patience, if they are hungry they will let u know so - mother - eating in restaurant, baby cries - mother knows its hungry, mother feeds baby. Why should they have to scramble about looking for somewhere private with a screaming baby, just because some people cant handle the sight of a womans breast.


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

Katy said:


> But the point is, why should they have to do that?


they dont have to, its just theres easy alternatives such as expressing or just using a baby changing room, like i sed tho i havent got a problem most the time except in place like restaurants etc cause no 1 wants to look a cross the room and see some womens tit hanging out especially if they look like a bulldog chewing a wasp, i would just say its being polite


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

36-26 said:


> You gym must be well busy if it has a waiting room, do you have to usually wait long before you can get in??


Doubles up as a viewing area for a pool and a storage space for a load of cardio gear.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

WannaGetHench said:


> would you breast feed on a packed train or bus?


If you have a crying starving baby you would breast feed in front of the pope.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

squirt said:


> they dont have to, its just theres easy alternatives such as expressing or just using a baby changing room, like i sed tho i havent got a problem most the time except in place like restaurants etc cause no 1 wants to look a cross the room and see some womens tit hanging out especially if they look like a bulldog chewing a wasp, i would just say its being polite


what the hell does how they look have to do with it?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> The purpose of a penis is to reproduce and urinate but if we did either in public we'd get arrested.


Just an £80 fine usually :innocent:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

I often get wierd looks from the women doing it because of the sucking noises I make and saying "Bitty" in a wierd voice.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

lets put it another way. what would you rather put up with?.

seeing a woman breast feeding? or listening to a loud screaching baby crying down your earhole?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

andysutils said:


> lets put it another way. what would you rather put up with?.
> 
> seeing a woman breast feeding? or listening to a loud screaching baby crying down your earhole?


Wouldnt mind either to be honest. I still think they should do it in private as its one of them things.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Agree stupid thread
> 
> Women have boobs to feed their children, we don't have them because you find them sexually attractive


But you have to admit it's handy that men do find them arousing, or you'd never earn anything :thumb:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Wouldnt mind either to be honest. I still think they should do it in private as its one of them things.


i would aswell, but ive been on a few longhaul flights with babies around and trust me, i know which one id rather put up with then lol.


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> what the hell does how they look have to do with it?


well if a 20 yr old fit women had her tit out or a 50 yr old fat ugly saggy skinned women had her tit out which 1 would put you of your food more i know what 1 would for me


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I've learnt one thing: If you want to get a sh*tload of answers to a thread, choose something that's pretty controversial or arouses strong feelings.

So for my next thread: "Jews and homosexuals. Should they be executed?"

F*ck it, I got 2 bastard replies when I wanted to know if I was going to be in the sh8t for jabbing into a vein.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I've breastfed two children both for at least the first 12 months of their lives.

I've fed everywhere - packed buses and trains, waiting rooms, parks, cinema, restaurants, during school meetings, church, even walking along the road.

I've always been discreet (apart from one time when I accidentally exposed myself. My baby stopped suckling and I didn't realise because I was engrossed in the meeting).

There's no need whatsoever for a woman to blatently undress and feed her baby, though I've seen this happen quite a few times.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

squirt said:


> well if a 20 yr old fit women had her tit out or a 50 yr old fat ugly saggy skinned women had her tit out which 1 would put you of your food more i know what 1 would for me


Personally i'd buy the 50 year old a carton of semi skimmed and a rubber glove n tell her to use that.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> The purpose of a penis is to reproduce and urinate but if we did either in public we'd get arrested.


That's because fornicating and ****in in public is a criminal act as far as i know breast feeding is not

It's only a boob ffs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

squirt said:


> well if a 20 yr old fit women had her tit out or a 50 yr old fat ugly saggy skinned women had her tit out which 1 would put you of your food more i know what 1 would for me


neither because a breast , no matter how saggy is not going to put me off my food. Thats just an immature view, i take it ur a kid. If someone took a dump on the table, that would put me off, but a fat floppy breast wont put me off my dinner no more than a fat floppy bingo wing.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

The Cheese said:


> I've learnt one thing: If you want to get a sh*tload of answers to a thread, choose something that's pretty controversial or arouses strong feelings.
> 
> So for my next thread: "Jews and homosexuals. Should they be executed?"
> 
> F*ck it, I got 2 bastard replies when I wanted to know if I was going to be in the sh8t for jabbing into a vein.


you should have learnt by now pal that people only remember the bad things you do in life.

doesnt matter if youve done a superman and saved 200000 kids from a burning building, soon as you fck one thing up, everyone wants you dead. so please continue with your entertaining threads, even if its just for my benefit


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> But you have to admit it's handy that men do find them arousing, or you'd never earn anything :thumb:


Yeah I already have somewhere but it's not the point


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> I've breastfed two children both for at least the first 12 months of their lives.
> 
> I've fed everywhere - packed buses and trains, waiting rooms, parks, cinema, restaurants, during school meetings, church, even walking along the road.
> 
> ...


U breastfed in public??? Have u no shame :lol: lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

andysutils said:


> you should have learnt by now pal that people only remember the bad things you do in life.
> 
> doesnt matter if youve done a superman and saved 200000 kids from a burning building, soon as you fck one thing up, everyone wants you dead. so please continue with your entertaining threads, even if its just for my benefit


Thats right, all the good that was achieved on jim'll fix it no one even remembers!!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> That's because fornicating and ****in in public is a criminal act as far as i know breast feeding is not
> 
> It's only a boob ffs


Like I said, I dont mind it, I wouldnt want my partner breastfeeding in public though.

I was just picking up on the fact you said about the purpose of something for natural causes and so did i,they have them in two different categories though despite both being our nature.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> U breastfed in public??? Have u no shame :lol: lol


I know!! Such a shameless woman.

I even left the kitchen when I was pregnant too! And.... and .... left the house!! :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Thats right, all the good that was achieved on jim'll fix it no one even remembers!!


the only thing anyones gonna remember about him is jim'll brake it. Wouldnt be surprised if bob the builder was banned because channel 5 was no longer able to trust any fcker that claimed to fix it.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

squirt said:


> well if a 20 yr old fit women had her tit out or a 50 yr old fat ugly saggy skinned women had her tit out which 1 would put you of your food more i know what 1 would for me


That is a disgusting and totally unnecessary post. Feeding a baby is not about how good the tit looks. it is about giving a child nutrition to live.

You seriously need to grow up, or better still grow some and be a real man, not some 16 year old ukm wannabee.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

WannaGetHench said:


> would you breast feed on a packed train or bus?


If my child was hungry, yes.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Sorry,let me rephrase that. When I mean for the partner,I dont mean for us to suck on them. What I mean is that breastfeeding should be kept between the mum,the baby and the partner to see as its a private thing. I dont understand why anybody would want to share that with the world,there are something that are to be shown,some that arent and in my eyes breastfeeding belongs to the later.


In the natural world though that's not the case...animals don't sucrry off to feed their young in private.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Like I said, I dont mind it, I wouldnt want my partner breastfeeding in public though.
> 
> I was just picking up on the fact you said about the purpose of something for natural causes and so did i,they have them in two different categories though despite both being our nature.


Mate if you new born was hungry and the only source of food was from the tit of your Mrs are you saying you wouldn't want your child fed?

I see what you're saying but you're 2 examples would be offensive to many in public Which ever way you look at it, where as breast feeding isn't offensive in the slightest imo


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Katy said:


> In the natural world though that's not the case...animals don't sucrry off to feed their young in private.


But its things like this that seperate us from the animals. If we didnt,we'd be pooing in our hands and throwing it at people like monkeys(although I'm sure a few on here probably do that anyway)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> But its things like this that seperate us from the animals. If we didnt,we'd be pooing in our hands and throwing it at people like monkeys(although I'm sure a few on here probably do that anyway)


LOL, theres a slight difference between sh1tting in public and feeding your baby, if a baby is hungry it should get fed, it cant be helped. I fully understand how it may make u uncomfortable, but imo that is your problem not theirs and certainly not the babies.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> we'd be pooing in our hands and throwing it at people like monkeys(although I'm sure a few on here probably do that anyway)


I just poo in the shower and stamp it down the plughole with my foot.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> But its things like this that seperate us from the animals. If we didnt,we'd be pooing in our hands and throwing it at people like monkeys(although I'm sure a few on here probably do that anyway)


But there are some things that we share with animals such as a mother giving her child nutrition when it needs it in the way that nature intended.


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> neither because a breast , no matter how saggy is not going to put me off my food. Thats just an immature view, i take it ur a kid. If someone took a dump on the table, that would put me off, but a fat floppy breast wont put me off my dinner no more than a fat floppy bingo wing.


no im not a kid im 23 and got 2 kids myself my mrs breast fed both of them but expressed for when she we went out because its easily done and theres alot of people who don't like it and i wouldnt say its an immature view just because some1 doesn't like something and you think its fine doesn't mean its an immature view its just some1 else's personal opinion.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

andysutils said:


> I just poo in the shower and stamp it down the plughole with my foot.


do you wash your feet after mate?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> Mate if you new born was hungry and the only source of food was from the tit of your Mrs are you saying you wouldn't want your child fed?
> 
> I see what you're saying but you're 2 examples would be offensive to many in public Which ever way you look at it, where as breast feeding isn't offensive in the slightest imo


Of course I would want me child to be fed,not in front of an audience though. Like the other example I gave of women that are pregnant and should keep it "private":

This is what I wouldnt want:










This is what would want:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

squirt said:


> no im not a kid im 23 and got 2 kids myself my mrs breast fed both of them but expressed for when she we went out because its easily done and theres alot of people who don't like it and i wouldnt say its an immature view just because some1 doesn't like something and you think its fine doesn't mean its an immature view its just some1 else's personal opinion.


So... honestly your saying that a persons breast will put u off ur dinner? unless of course its a hotty giving milk to their newborn baby? Thats basically what u r saying, that is immature mate, u can dress it up and pretend u got as many kids as u want ('tis the internet after all). Your comments smack of someone young.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> But its things like this that seperate us from the animals. If we didnt,we'd be pooing in our hands and throwing it at people like monkeys(although I'm sure a few on here probably do that anyway)


Pmsl


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

My wife has breast fed all 3 of my kids and I'm really proud of her for doing so


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> But its things like this that seperate us from the animals. If we didnt,we'd be pooing in our hands and throwing it at people like monkeys(although I'm sure a few on here probably do that anyway)


A big difference between humans and other animals are society and culture. Our cultural and societal values are molded by us (people) and for some reason, in the UK at least, we've somehow made breastfeeding something to keep hidden but we can (and IMO should) change that by making it the norm again. I don't udnerstand why we should distinguish ourselves from other animals by making breasteeding rude and something that should be private. I can undrstand why it's good that we don't go around throwing sh!t at each other but I don't understand why the natural act of breastfeeding should be made into something taboo.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Of course I would want me child to be fed,not in front of an audience though. Like the other example I gave of women that are pregnant and should keep it "private":
> 
> This is what I wouldnt want:
> 
> ...


No one is debating fashion mate


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

When I was somewhere really busy eg Dr's waiting room, and my baby has been howling, I've seen the relief on peoples faces when I've 'plugged' the baby on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

I always thought that's what bottles were for !!! Giving to the baby when it was hungry !!!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, theres a slight difference between sh1tting in public and feeding your baby, if a baby is hungry it should get fed, it cant be helped. I fully understand how it may make u uncomfortable, but imo that is your problem not theirs and certainly not the babies.


But it doesnt make me uncomfortable. She could have a p1ss while she was doing it for all I care,I still wouldnt feel uncomfortable. I'm saying from a mothers or partners point of view, I wouldnt want to breastfeed in public not because people watched,stared or oggled,but because I think its something that should be kept between you,your partner and your child.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

im on cycle........................... get em out:tongue:


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

If women need to feed there children they should to basically its human nature I don't feel uncomfterble round them at all


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

WannaGetHench said:


> do you wash your feet after mate?


i cant bend down that far mate, i just wipe my feet on the mat when i get out.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Of course I would want me child to be fed,not in front of an audience though. Like the other example I gave of women that are pregnant and should keep it "private":


Why on earth should pregnancy be private? :confused1: It's a fvcking amazing thing! I'll be very proud when I'm pregnant and won't be keeping it private!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> But it doesnt make me uncomfortable. She could have a p1ss while she was doing it for all I care,I still wouldnt feel uncomfortable. I'm saying from a mothers or partners point of view, I wouldnt want to breastfeed in public not because people watched,stared or oggled,but because I think its something that should be kept between you,your partner and your child.


But the baby is hungry...


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> So... honestly your saying that a persons breast will put u off ur dinner? unless of course its a hotty giving milk to their newborn baby? Thats basically what u r saying, that is immature mate, u can dress it up and pretend u got as many kids as u want ('tis the internet after all). Your comments smack of someone young.


I am thinking in the region of ten, the sort of age and person where someone pulls down an action mans pants to see if it has got a willy.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> This is what I wouldnt want:


How much did that pub sell for mate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The Vegetarian said:


> I am thinking in the region of ten, the sort of age and person where someone pulls down an action mans pants to see if it has got a willy.


he will be sorely disappointed


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> How much did that pub sell for mate?


i dunno ill ask my mrs, she used to smoke outside there all the time when she was pregnant:rolleye:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> im on cycle........................... get em out:tongue:


This topic must be killing you !


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

She always covered up in public and had the occasional gawping audience a few times , but only once was it ever a problem when a

busy old do gooder came over to us in a restaurant and said

"there is plenty of room in the toilets for that you know " .

My reply wasn't nice .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DeadpoolX said:


> She always covered up in public and had the occasional gawping audience a few times , but only once was it ever a problem when a
> 
> busy old do gooder came over to us in a restaurant and said
> 
> ...


I would of said, u want her to go and feed our newborn baby in a dirty old toilet, fcuk off u nosy old pr**k


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Katy said:


> A big difference between humans and other animals are society and culture. Our cultural and societal values are molded by us (people) and for some reason, in the UK at least, we've somehow made breastfeeding something to keep hidden but we can (and IMO should) change that by making it the norm again. I don't udnerstand why we should distinguish ourselves from other animals by making breasteeding rude and something that should be private. I can undrstand why it's good that we don't go around throwing sh!t at each other but I don't understand why the natural act of breastfeeding should be made into something taboo.





Katy said:


> A big difference between humans and other animals are society and culture. Our cultural and societal values are molded by us (people) and for some reason, in the UK at least, we've somehow made breastfeeding something to keep hidden but we can (and IMO should) change that by making it the norm again. I don't udnerstand why we should distinguish ourselves from other animals by making breasteeding rude and something that should be private. I can undrstand why it's good that we don't go around throwing sh!t at each other but I don't understand why the natural act of breastfeeding should be made into something taboo.


Katy,you and others are missing my point, I might not be expressing myself properly and for that I apologise.

I dont think its rude, I dont see it as a s*xual thing, I dont see it as a chance to ogle over a naked breast. I understand its completely norm and that is the reason Id say anything or think someone is disguisting for doing it.

To me it should be kept private,not because of the above reason,but because I believe its one of them family only things.



Fatstuff said:


> No one is debating fashion mate


Lol, was trying to make a point that people like exposing their pregnancy bellies but others dont. Like with breastfeeding I dont think you should be showing the world your belly just to prove you are pregnant,its something that should be private.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Katy,you and others are missing my point, I might not be expressing myself properly and for that I apologise.
> 
> I dont think its rude, I dont see it as a s*xual thing, I dont see it as a chance to ogle over a naked breast. I understand its completely norm and that is the reason Id say anything or think someone is disguisting for doing it.
> 
> ...


but....the baby is hungry.........


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> How much did that pub sell for mate?


A lot less then if she wasnt in the photo.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What the fvck is wrong with some people?

And wtaf is someone being "old, fat or ugly" to do with anybodys personality....if they are these things are they somehow a lesser person?

So is a "skinny, fit, model type" good & the other bad?

When babies are hungry they need feeding. Breastfeeding 'should' be done discreetly I suppose, but prolly only because someone might think:

"Woo hoo she's got her norks out"

Remind me, what year is this.....1912?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

latblaster said:


> What the fvck is wrong with some people?
> 
> And wtaf is someone being "old, fat or ugly" to do with anybodys personality....if they are these things are they somehow a lesser person?
> 
> ...


spoken like a true homer simpson!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I dont mind it hell i think its a beautiful thing a sign of nurture & love, women should be able to get their tits out to feed their baby without some jackars taking offense... You don`t like tits go to a gaybar your a woman and you get offended then look the other way.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> but....the baby is hungry.........


My opinion my change when I have kids of my own I guess,its just how I feel now about the whole matter. Id probably want to feed a baby formula in public and breastfeed when in private. When I have kids of my own and no what my opinion will be 100% then I will update this thread.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Katy,you and others are missing my point, I might not be expressing myself properly and for that I apologise.
> 
> I dont think its rude, I dont see it as a s*xual thing, I dont see it as a chance to ogle over a naked breast. I understand its completely norm and that is the reason Id say anything or think someone is disguisting for doing it.
> 
> ...


Neither of my children would take milk from bottles. My eldest child has a learning difficulty and was very unsettled, crying for most of every day. He wanted to feed ... a lot! Not for food but for comfort. Seriously, if I had to keep it private, I wouldn't have left the house for at least the first 6 months of his life.

I think sometimes you have to experience something to be able to properly form an opinion.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> but....the baby is hungry.........


hahahaha

I think sc4mp0 is forghetting this critical point


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I would of said, u want her to go and feed our newborn baby in a dirty old toilet, fcuk off u nosy old pr**k


It wasn't far off that mate tbh .

I think I also told the old biddy that I would let the waitress know that was where she should bring her food for her to eat as there was so much more room in the toilet !


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Neither of my children would take milk from bottles. My eldest child has a learning difficulty and was very unsettled, crying for most of every day. He wanted to feed ... a lot! Not for food but for comfort. Seriously, if I had to keep it private, I wouldn't have left the house for at least the first 6 months of his life.
> 
> I think sometimes you have to experience something to be able to properly form an opinion.


Just what I posted in my reply before yours.



Breda said:


> hahahaha
> 
> I think sc4mp0 is forghetting this critical point


When you cant have a proper meal, do you not substitute it with a protein shake? Just feed the baby formula till it can get its proper meal.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> My opinion my change when I have kids of my own I guess,its just how I feel now about the whole matter. Id probably want to feed a baby formula in public and breastfeed when in private. When I have kids of my own and no what my opinion will be 100% then I will update this thread.


You seem a sensible man so i think you'd want whats best for your child whether thats public or private and formula isn't it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DeadpoolX said:


> It wasn't far off that mate tbh .
> 
> I think I also told the old biddy that I would let the waitress know that was where she should bring her food for her to eat as there was so much more room in the toilet !


My mrs couldnt produce enough milk to breastfeed our hungry little son lol (bless her she tried) so i never had to come across any of this small mindedness, in a way im glad i probably would of lost my head a few times.

This thread has opened my eyes to how some people think though. fook me!!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

squirt said:


> no problem with it most of the time but when some old ugly fat women does it and leaves her tit hanging out while she winds her baby and then puts it back in the pram makes me feel a bit sick had this happen to me when i was eating out with the mrs once and it defo put me off my food but i have to say there ent no need to do it in public really they can just express it thats what my mrs always did its not exactly hard


Sure, not hard at all, just adds the best part of an hour to the time it takes to feed your baby. But never mind, I know my missus is always complaining about having too much free time, and how looking after kids a house and everything else just simply isn't demanding enough. Who doesn't love pointless added complication?!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> You seem a sensible man so i think you'd want whats best for your child whether thats public or private and formula isn't it


Of course I want whats best for my future baby,in fact its me encouraging my missus to breastfeed as she isnt keen on the idea,I probably have this opinion as I am stuck back in the 1920s with some of my ideas.

P.S: I posted my reply about formula before your reply,but point taken.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Just what I posted in my reply before yours.
> 
> When you cant have a proper meal, do you not substitute it with a protein shake? Just feed the baby formula till it can get its proper meal.


i can feed myself mate a baby is reliant on the mother and she might not want to walk around with a bag of bottles and sh!te... And why should she when she's got the goods in her bra


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> i can feed myself mate a baby is reliant on the mother and she might not want to walk around with a bag of bottles and sh!te... And why should she when she's got the goods in her bra


and every penny counts as well, booby milk is free


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> My opinion my change when I have kids of my own I guess,its just how I feel now about the whole matter. Id probably want to feed a baby formula in public and breastfeed when in private. When I have kids of my own and no what my opinion will be 100% then I will update this thread.


So you'd rather give your baby an artificially formed drink (and debateably inferior product) over the ideal natural food produced by a mother...because you think it should be private? Hopefully if that day comes you'll put the childs needs over any socially constructed belief that 'those things should be kept behind closed doors'.

I appreciate that it's your opinion and for some reason you feel that pregnancy should be private but I don't udnerstand is why? ANd how you keep a maassive bump private? And what happenes when the baby's born? How do you keep that private?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Katy said:


> I appreciate that it's your opinion and for some reason you feel that pregnancy should be private but I don't udnerstand is why? ANd how you keep a maassive bump private? And what happenes when the baby's born? How do you keep that private?


Again,you have missed the point,probably from my own fault though.

When i mean "private", I mean I dont see the need to have an exposed belly when pregnant,like the photos I posted show. Obviously I will be full of joy when the day arrives,but I never feel the need to show off things I have,no matter what it is.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Seriously when men get offended by this i can`t understand why tehy act like they have never seen tits before.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Again,you have missed the point,probably from my own fault though.
> 
> When i mean "private", I mean I dont see the need to have an exposed belly when pregnant,like the photos I posted show. Obviously I will be full of joy when the day arrives,but I never feel the need to show off things I have,no matter what it is.


Dont u ever get ur chopper out when ur pi55ed?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Katy said:


> So you'd rather give your baby an artificially formed drink (and debateably inferior product) over the ideal natural food produced by a mother...because you think it should be private? Hopefully if that day comes you'll put the childs needs over any socially constructed belief that 'those things should be kept behind closed doors'.
> 
> I appreciate that it's your opinion and for some reason you feel that pregnancy should be private but I don't udnerstand is why? ANd how you keep a maassive bump private? And what happenes when the baby's born? How do you keep that private?


A pregnant lady should show her bump to the world, she has much to be proud of and is also displaying a miracle of nature.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Seriously when men get offended by this i can`t understand why tehy act like they have never seen tits before.


not everyone gets to look at a tit in the mirror everyday mate

Sorry, cheap shot, my bad x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Again,you have missed the point,probably from my own fault though.
> 
> When i mean "private", I mean I dont see the need to have an exposed belly when pregnant,like the photos I posted show. Obviously I will be full of joy when the day arrives,but I never feel the need to show off things I have,no matter what it is.


I can understand not wanting to show off...but breatfeeding isn't showing off, it's nurture for your child. I'm quite surprised that someone would rather give their child formula just because of some belief that they shouldn't breastfeed when others are around. I think it's a shame actually...because at the end of the day, it's mother and baby that then miss out on that nurturing moment..and what for?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Dont u ever get ur chopper out when ur pi55ed?


If I do,I dont p1ss in the open where everyone sees me. Tend to go behind a building or down an alleway if I'm walking home.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

OldManRiver said:


> This topic must be killing you !


yeah


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Haven't read the whole thread so forgive me if I'm repeating stuff already said, but breast feeding is so much better for both mother and child... mothers who breastfeed have significantly lower likelihood for breast cancers, and children who are breastfed have significantly higher resistance to disease and improved immunity... there are even links between breast feeding and higher IQ and less chance of later life obesity or CV disease.

Those people who regard breastfeeding as so sexual that it's offensive and traumatic to see in public I think (genuinely) have an inappropriate attitude to sexuality and need some counselling.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> If I do,I dont p1ss in the open where everyone sees me. Tend to go behind a building or down an alleway if I'm walking home.


You cannot compare p!ssing in the open to feeding a child Don't want to knock you mate but you really need to think this out.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> You cannot compare p!ssing in the open to feeding a child Don't want to knock you mate but you really need to think this out.


I was answering the question fella. As I mentioned,it might be because some of my beliefs are stuck back 100 years,but till I have kids of my own I cant be sure what they will be then.

The minute that little bundle of joy is born, I might change my mind and think "yeah,he/she needs to be fed,well thats what we will do in public" but hard to say that till the time has come.

Likewise,people that say yeah its fine etc might change their beliefs when the time has come.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> not everyone gets to look at a tit in the mirror everyday mate
> 
> Sorry, cheap shot, my bad x


Thats okey i kinda set myself up for that one  Nice one though


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Dont u ever get ur chopper out when ur pi55ed?


I doubt he does... Things like that he keeps private


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> I doubt he does... Things like that he keeps private


I dont like making men like you feel inadequate mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I dont like making men like you feel inadequate mate


poor bloke is black but lost out on all the good black genes with his teenyweeny


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I dont like making men like you feel inadequate mate


You wont looking at his ava he has a genetic advantage over you when it comes to whats in the trousers.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

My daughter was asked to use the toilet to do her insulin injection WTF its lucky i wasnt there at the time . I would say if you dont like it leave ...simples


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

amigamike said:


> My daughter was asked to use the toilet to do her insulin injection WTF its lucky i wasnt there at the time . I would say if you dont like it leave ...simples


are people mental or something?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> You wont looking at his ava he has a genetic advantage over you when it comes to whats in the trousers.


Means nothing at all. Let me just refer you to this chubby guy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I dont like making men like you feel inadequate mate


Thats very thoughtful of you mate but sometimes thoughts are best kept private


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> Thats very thoughtful of you mate but sometimes thoughts are best kept private


Hahahahaha, tu'che.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

amigamike said:


> My daughter was asked to use the toilet to do her insulin injection WTF its lucky i wasnt there at the time . I would say if you dont like it leave ...simples


jesus christ"! Thats a life saving medication and she needs to shoot it when she needs to no matter where the place, i would have gone fawking mental if someone told a child of mine to hide their illness by not taking their medication infront of people.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

I would add after seeing some winging about injecting on here my daughter been doing it since she was 15 so thas about six injections a day plus blood checks ...so man up u guys


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> are people mental or something?


Yes, they are. They are also ignorant. Haven't read the whole thread but from what I have I can guess there have been comments ranging from 'it's OK if she's hot ha ha ha' to 'That's disgusting when I'm trying to eat' to 'Well it's perfectly natural, why shouldn't she?'

So I shall generally refrain from ranting however OP are you fvcking serious? I really hope that was a joke post...


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Agree stupid thread
> 
> Women have boobs to feed their children, we don't have them because you find them sexually attractive


disagree

well i agree that in the first place women have breasts in order to feed their children but you guys are responsible for the sexualization of breasts just as much as we are imo


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

TG123 said:


> disagree
> 
> well i agree that in the first place women have breasts in order to feed their children but you guys are responsible for the sexualization of breasts just as much as we are imo


I wasn't saying that. I'm not blaming anyone for finding them attractive I was just saying their first and foremost purpose is to feed their child therefore it shouldn't be frowned upon.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Too right more women should get there breasts out in public to show support for breastfeeding ...and i wont look im a gentleman


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Yes, they are. They are also ignorant. Haven't read the whole thread but from what I have I can guess there have been comments ranging from 'it's OK if she's hot ha ha ha' to 'That's disgusting when I'm trying to eat' to 'Well it's perfectly natural, why shouldn't she?'
> 
> So I shall generally refrain from ranting however OP are you fvcking serious? I really hope that was a joke post...


U must of read it lol .. Spot on!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Beklet said:


> So I shall generally refrain from ranting however OP are you fvcking serious? I really hope that was a joke post...


The first one was. If you'd read the whole thread you'd have discovered that.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

The Cheese said:


> The first one was. If you'd read the whole thread you'd have discovered that.


If I had read the whole thread, I would no doubt have been banned..... :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Beklet said:


> If I had read the whole thread, I would no doubt have been banned..... :lol:


No Beks, I love your rants so would keep you unbanned for the sake of reading one... go on, you know you want to rant!  :devil2: :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Speak up Beks I'd like to hear what you have to say about some of the fools in this world.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

gycraig said:


> i dont understand why they feel the NEED to do it in public its not like it takes long to do,
> 
> nearly EVERYWHERE has a suitable place to do it, i cleaned the mcdonalds one when i worked there and it was actually a really well laid out / clean area.
> 
> ...


What? A restaurant is a place people go to eat, no? So, what's different about a baby eating there?



squirt said:


> no problem with it most of the time but when *some old ugly fat women does it *and leaves her tit hanging out while she winds her baby and then puts it back in the pram makes me feel a bit sick had this happen to me when i was eating out with the mrs once and it defo put me off my food but i have to say there ent no need to do it in public really they can just express it thats what my mrs always did its not exactly hard


Ooh I did it! I found the 'it's OK when she's hot' post - do I win a prize? :lol:



gycraig said:


> why the need to do it in food places ?, its offputting


Errr.....see reply above. Personally, I find people eating noisily or chewing with their mouths open offputting, I just don't look...


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with breastfeeding in public. Most natural thing in the world


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

WannaGetHench said:


> would you breast feed on a packed train or bus?


Yes. Screeching babies are annoying.



dtlv said:


> No Beks, I love your rants so would keep you unbanned for the sake of reading one... go on, you know you want to rant!  :devil2: :lol:


Ah I got bored at page 7 - besides Katy and Fatstuff have done a good job of saying pretty much everything I would have


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Beklet said:


> If I had read the whole thread, I would no doubt have been banned..... :lol:


Go on.waiting///


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> The only problem I have with it,is that I see breastfeeding as a private thing. Just like I dont agree with women wearing tank tops when pregnant as its a private thing. Nothing to do about image and "its my liberal rights bollox"
> 
> I just think somethings should be kept for you,your partner etc and shouldnt be down in public.


lol, n what if they have no bottle ect..?


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm not against it or anything. But you can't really use the "it's natural" reason as lets be honest, so is sex and i'm sure I would get in trouble for bending my gf over a bench in the middle of town :thumb:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

The Cheese said:


> Ladies.
> 
> If you insist on getting your jubblies out in the gym waiting-room, please don't get upset if some guy keeps sneaking a quick look (or having a quick hand-shandy).
> 
> ...


Its the most natural act in the world. If she didn't feed the child, no doubt you'd be complaining about the child crying.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> er... because a food place is where the woman is at the time! Do u think somebody should just stay in and not live a normal life because they have a baby, if they want to go to a food place they should, a baby hasnt got much patience, if they are hungry they will let u know so - mother - eating in restaurant, baby cries - mother knows its hungry, mother feeds baby. Why should they have to scramble about looking for somewhere private with a screaming baby, just because some people cant handle the sight of a womans breast.


I know because it is so hard to express milk into a bottle before you go to a restaurant. Really takes a lot of time out of your day. Don't care what anyone does except when I'm eating.

If iv paid 15 quid for my steak I should be able to eat without seeing/hearing a baby sucking milk out of a nipple.

You wanna breast feed on the tube go ahead you wanna breast feed in the gym go ahead you wanna breast feed in the park go ahead.

Don't think it's to much to ask that a woman keep her nipples hidden when other are eating. I dunno why but the noise really makes me feel queasy,


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

gycraig said:


> I know because it is so hard to express milk into a bottle before you go to a restaurant. Really takes a lot of time out of your day. Don't care what anyone does except when I'm eating.
> 
> If iv paid 15 quid for my steak I should be able to eat without seeing/hearing a baby sucking milk out of a nipple.
> 
> ...


Do you plan all your meals all out in advance too? I'm gonna drop out of this thread as I'll get annoyed LOL


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I've joined this debate late and can't be ****d to scroll through all the pages but I'm all for it, if a baby needs feeding, it needs feeding. If women are subtle about it there's no problem but if the just whack the boob out in the middle of a shopping centre then expect me to try and have a sneaky glance at the nip...

Sorry I'm male


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

i have a penis too take a pi ss but i dont get my di ck out in public because i need too take a leak.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> i have a penis too take a pi ss but i dont get my di ck out in public because i need too take a leak.


This was me been sarcastic by the way lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

gycraig said:


> I know because it is so hard to express milk into a bottle before you go to a restaurant. Really takes a lot of time out of your day. Don't care what anyone does except when I'm eating.
> 
> If iv paid 15 quid for my steak I should be able to eat without seeing/hearing a baby sucking milk out of a nipple.
> 
> ...


As I stated earlier in this thread, it's not hard to express, but it adds about an hour on to feeding the baby, which is an hour most mums don't have. Also, who holds the baby while the mother spends 20-30 mins expressing, plus the time to wash and sterilize the bottles, teats, breast pump? Let's say the father, so an hour of the mums time, half an hour of the dads time several times a day.... Sounds a treat!


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

If I'm being honest I find it a bit uncomfortable to be around but if a woman wants to feed her child then she is perfectly entitled to as it is a natural thing and my own comfort has very little relevance and it wouldn't be any of my business so I just don't look and I mind my own business.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Not a fan of it myself, doesn't bother me enough to make a thread about it though.

Next time it happens just let rip a huge fart, when the mother looks at you in disgust just say "what? It's completely natural".


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> This was me been sarcastic by the way lol


I actually thought it was a good point :whistling:


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

squirt said:


> no problem with it most of the time but when some old ugly fat women does it and leaves her tit hanging out while she winds her baby and then puts it back in the pram makes me feel a bit sick had this happen to me when i was eating out with the mrs once and it defo put me off my food but i have to say there ent no need to do it in public really they can just express it thats what my mrs always did its not exactly hard


As*holes put me off my food


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

gycraig said:


> I know because it is so hard to express milk into a bottle before you go to a restaurant. Really takes a lot of time out of your day. Don't care what anyone does except when I'm eating.
> 
> If iv paid 15 quid for my steak I should be able to eat without seeing/hearing a baby sucking milk out of a nipple.
> 
> ...


If you wanna control who and what you look at when you eat then stay at home .

Do disabled people put you off eating too ?

Ugly people ?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Ladies.
> 
> If you insist on getting your jubblies out in the gym waiting-room, please don't get upset if some guy keeps sneaking a quick look (or having a quick hand-shandy).
> 
> ...


What we females have to ask ourselves is why can men not realise our 'fun bags' are more than just that!

Sorry.. soap box right there.. I fed my youngest for 17 months and I'm damned if my baby was ever gonna have her dinner in a toilet or have to cry in hunger for something that was ready and waiting for her.

Come on now .. if this was a dog and some puppies would you feel 'ashamed'?

Or a cow and calf, horse and foal? you get my drift.

Breast is best, our 'funbags' are fun most of the time but they have a purpose and if you can't ignore your own desires / thoughts and immaturity if I'm honest then that is YOUR problem not societies.

Ok.. soap box away now!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> As I stated earlier in this thread, it's not hard to express, but it adds about an hour on to feeding the baby, which is an hour most mums don't have. Also, who holds the baby while the mother spends 20-30 mins expressing, plus the time to wash and sterilize the bottles, teats, breast pump? Let's say the father, so an hour of the mums time, half an hour of the dads time several times a day.... Sounds a treat!


My baby was really fussy on bottles and would only take a bottle of expressed at 9 months of age, till then her dad had to feed her with a tea-spoon when I was out at college. literally from the age of 1 month. And expressing doesn't produce the same amounts for some mums the let down is slower as the natural side of things isn't there (the love for your child as you're feeding).


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Breast is best, our 'funbags' are fun most of the time but they have a purpose and if you can't ignore your own desires / thoughts and immaturity if I'm honest then that is YOUR problem not societies.
> 
> Ok.. soap box away now!


You're a bit late to the party and haven't read the thread. 

A few pages in, I explained that the OP was made in jest and that I don't have a problem with breast-feeding. What it was actually about was what I guess could be called "aggressive" breast feeding - breast feeding used to prove a point rather than to feed the baby.

I had an experience where a woman appeared to be doing just that.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

gycraig said:


> I know because it is so hard to express milk into a bottle before you go to a restaurant. Really takes a lot of time out of your day. Don't care what anyone does except when I'm eating.
> 
> If iv paid 15 quid for my steak I should be able to eat without seeing/hearing a baby sucking milk out of a nipple.
> 
> ...


What is so different about a plastic nipple or a real one? you can't hear drinking other than a baby gulping and how is that different? not like there is a generator running the boob it's natural let down.. no sound to it. If she were to pump then you'd have a noisy pump.. or is that better in a germ ridden toilet?

Have you sat and eaten your dinner in a disabled toilet? That is the only place restaurants etc provide. with the exception of a shopping centre that is big enough to have a feeding room I have walked in and out of babys changing rooms and feeding chairs that are next to the nappy bin (literally) or opposite a door that doesn't lock and leads to the till areas seems to be morrisions favourite place.

I think honestly, if you object, why not just ask for a different table? let the mum n' baby be at peace.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

gycraig said:


> I know because it is so hard to express milk into a bottle before you go to a restaurant. Really takes a lot of time out of your day. Don't care what anyone does except when I'm eating.
> 
> If iv paid 15 quid for my steak I should be able to eat without seeing/hearing a baby sucking milk out of a nipple.
> 
> ...


Not only is it hassle JUST to appease some queasy stomached weirdos who have some kind of daft phobia BUT not every baby is happy with the bottle they want their mothers comfort!!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> You're a bit late to the party and haven't read the thread.
> 
> A few pages in, I explained that the OP was made in jest and that I don't have a problem with breast-feeding. What it was actually about was what I guess could be called "aggressive" breast feeding - breast feeding used to prove a point rather than to feed the baby.
> 
> I had an experience where a woman appeared to be doing just that.


No too long a thread to read it all! lol (I'm a busy mum :lol: )

Sorry but it may be an idea to amend the first post. It's really at the heart of many issues with mums NOT breastfeeding because of the issues in society.

there are some aggressive (and I've come accross that way I'm sure but you got my back up)! lol I'm a mum and therefore protective.  My husband hated the idea of me feeding in public, but I wore a vest under my t-shirts / blouses that allowed easy access without any bare skin, or had a muslin over my shoulder. he even admitted that I was very discreet and he couldn't believe it could be done without everyone staring.

If a woman is aggressive, then that's her right in fairness, it's not illegal or disgusting, it's truly natural.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> If a woman is aggressive, then that's her right in fairness, it's not illegal or disgusting, it's truly natural.


What gives her the right to be aggressive? I don't understand the logic behind that.

Sure, if provoked or if it's reacting to a negative. But if not, aggression is just aggression isn't it? What justification can there be?

BTW. I don't really want to edit the OP. If I screwed up, changing it would just be taking the coward's way out.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ah god jane i hate this business of mommas with their boobies out all over the place

its ok to feed them but shud be done extremely discreetly

especially when there are older people present


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> What gives her the right to be aggressive? I don't understand the logic behind that.
> 
> Sure, if provoked or if it's reacting to a negative. But if not, aggression is just aggression isn't it? What justification can there be?
> 
> BTW. I don't really want to edit the OP. If I screwed up, changing it would just be taking the coward's way out.


wholey depends on what has happened, I have heard of sit ins at restaurants and places like tescos' cafes by mums because they've been banned or thrown out for feeding. the law and peoples reactions to feeding is very very different sometimes. I was careful, not aggressive and times like swimming with baby went to a changing room to feed her, it left me freezing cold (and us having to take multiple towels for her as she was a small feeder so fed on demand which when swimming was every 15 mins or so). it's really hard to stay objective when you have people around you making observations and judging. Even older generations which you'd expect to be more lenient as they didn't have formula shoved at them the way our society does are not always understanding.

I guess all you can do is put it down toa small minoirity


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

U lot would make sh1t cavemen

I breastfed jack and wasn't personally comfortable with getting them out anywhere and it made my life very difficult and I felt very shut off to the works constantly hiding to feed. I wish I'd of been more open about it personally.

How any of you with no kids and experience of it are going on its horrible or whatever I really don't know


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> ah god jane i hate this business of mommas with their boobies out all over the place
> 
> its ok to feed them but shud be done extremely discreetly
> 
> especially when there are older people present


I don't honestly think I showed more than a vest top would show.. the only time it was tricky was when baby started unlatching mid-point to smile at me.. she'd go back on but then I'd be left uncovered. I started being careful where I sat and looking at a wall or sitting in a corner where people wouldn't see etc.

I have never seen boobs out all over the place by a mum I'll be honest. I always smile nicely at a mum feeding but generally they're busy doing what they need to do, I just like to show I support them.

the bond is so much better in my experience too it really is worth a bit of discomfort on mums behalf. I just wish society wasn't so sexual about boobs to the point of shunning them in public.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok. having said my piece i'm off to bed! lol I'm off to see my booby baby (who still likes to put her hands down there for comfort when she's upset) sing in her first nursery christmas play tomorrow.  She's three and very much a lover of boobies even if they don't hold milk anymore.  She reminds me often that the discomfort and disdain of people was worth it.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

lol,this thread is very silly.....it may make pple uncomfortable if a woman literaly sat next to you,but ffs its not porn,she aint trying to show you her breasts....its natural,baby needs to feed,you feed him/her....

i take you dont have children??


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> TBH, I agree with all that.
> 
> But the fact that she felt the need to sit right next to me is what kinda irks me.
> 
> ...


I think from a mum point of view this is your own feelings your directing toward the mum. you were uncomfortable, you felt she was being 'aggressive' yet you didn't ask her how she felt, maybe she felt the vibe of your discomfort and became a bit more ready for a comment or situation?

body language is a funny thing, but I think as the mum was just feeding her baby it is a mix up of intent really. there are times as a mum feeding that you have to 'present' the opportunity when baby isn't asking as a way of upping their intake, maybe this is the case.

You'll never know if you didn't speak to her though.

As for the changing room I'm not sure an environment where deoderants etc are sprayed is a good environment either. And if she was waiting for someone how would they know where she was?

Oh and putting herself in that position.. she most likely never thought you'd stand up and have a go.. unless she has had that before.. in which case she was probably hoping you wouldn't stand up and have a go.. but she chose to risk it.. for the sake of her child.

Just ideas to kind of match what you were saying.. not mean aggressively. :beer:


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> ah god jane i hate this business of mommas with their boobies out all over the place
> 
> its ok to feed them but shud be done extremely discreetly
> 
> especially when there are older people present


Why older people? Are they afraid of boobs or kids breastfeeding?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> I think from a mum point of view this is your own feelings your directing toward the mum. you were uncomfortable, you felt she was being 'aggressive' yet you didn't ask her how she felt, maybe she felt the vibe of your discomfort and became a bit more ready for a comment or situation?


Like I said earlier in the thread, I could have given her the benefit of the doubt if she'd have chosen to give me a little space. It's such a big room, there was no reason to sit right next to me (and we were the only two people in there). Someone getting in your face, breast-feeding or not, there's usually little doubt about wether or not they're being aggressive.

Regarding asking her: That was exactly part of the problem - I felt like i was intentionally put in a position where if I'd have opened my mouth, I'd have been pounced on.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

jones105 said:


> lol,this thread is very silly.....it may make pple uncomfortable if a woman literaly sat next to you,but ffs its not porn,she aint trying to show you her breasts....its natural,baby needs to feed,you feed him/her....
> 
> i take you dont have children??


In cave men times we would fk our partners in the open In front of other people. While they ate etc

I don't know why it makes me feel queasy but it's a common feeling a fair percentage of the country share.

I just don't see the need to do it in restaurants.

My ex was breast feeding her baby during the year we was together. Always managed to have a bottle ready if we knew there was a chance we would be eating out

I could sit and watch a gangbang while eating dinner lol wouldn't bother me. If it doesn't bother me and it's natural why shouldn't I bail my partner in the restaurant where your eating. Not my fault if it puts you off your food


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

New Spike said:


> do you not think it a little strange for a three year old to still be playing with your breasts?


No.. do you?

She plays with feet, hands, legs, her hair, my hair, her dads hair, dads feet, legs, If you ask any mum who fed a baby they 'remember' comfort, and that is what they got. She gets comfort she doesn't 'play' with my boobs, she'll put her hand down my top in beside my boobs. I don't let her keep her hands in there for long but to be honest I'm not going to chastise her. They never go there when she's not upset.

And some mums choose to feed beyond a certain age.. my baby weaned herself so I never had to think about what age to stop. But I know a 3 year old that is still breast fed.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

gycraig said:


> In cave men times we would fk our partners in the open In front of other people. While they ate etc
> 
> I don't know why it makes me feel queasy but it's a common feeling a fair percentage of the country share.
> 
> ...


I just don't get what is so weird about you eating but not baby?

Do you drink milk? cows milk / sheeps / goats whatever? If I assume you do (forgive me if you don't) then how is that not weird? You are drinking what is not even produced for you. it's produced for a baby calf that is born every 12 months and removed from the cow to allow her milk to be used for human consumption.

Then there is the fact you are most likely eating meat.. which is dead animal, possibly drinking alcohol that is full of bad things for our bodies, and maybe (just maybe) nipping out for a ***.

yet here is a human baby drinking what is produced FOR their nurishment but you expect them to drink a chemical substitute out of a false container just so you feel better while you eat out?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

New Spike said:


> no just a baby slurping on a milk inflated bare breast with huge dark brown nipples while I am trying to eat a big mac.


lol you wanna see what happens to your big mac before it reaches your hand if you are that vibrant with your imagination on what the baby is doing and what hte mums boob looks like.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

JaneN40 said:


> I just don't get what is so weird about you eating but not baby?
> 
> Do you drink milk? cows milk / sheeps / goats whatever? If I assume you do (forgive me if you don't) then how is that not weird? You are drinking what is not even produced for you. it's produced for a baby calf that is born every 12 months and removed from the cow to allow her milk to be used for human consumption.
> 
> ...


Iv stated its the process that makes me queasy not the actual product.

Yer cause it's physically impossible to express milk in advance ?

Feel better ? I nearly puke. Not a clue why,

I asked to be move before because a woman was doing it next to me in a restaurant. Didn't make a scene wasn't loud or obnoxious about it. Simply whispered to the waiter who moved me. I got glared at for the rest of that meal....

Quick question. If you women where feeding your baby in a restaurant and a guy politely moved to the other side of the room without saying a word to you or even looking at you After he saw what was happening ?.

I always move away from the situation when it arises and always get negative comments/dirty looks for it


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

New Spike said:


> I must admit I do a little. Each to their own and I don't want to appear critical. I have 2 young children and another on the way. I just seems a bit unusual to me and maybe to others it's fine. All comes down to personal choice. You are obviously a loving mum X


Do your kids never come to you for a cuddle when they're upset? Sit a certain way in your arms? To feel secure and comforted? bearing in mind she's 3 in a weeks time so not over 3, I don't think this is really unusual. I'm the first one she runs to when she's upset. She will literally say 'no' to her sisters if they offer a hug and although is a daddies girl a lot of the time (as I'm in uni full time and have studied part time and then full time since her birth - she was born in the xmas holidays from college). But if I'm there, it's me. That for me is a firm mum and baby bond. My boobs gave her comfort when she had injections (I fed straight after them as that is the natural way to sooth your child - a dummy is a replacement) and soothed her when she was teething and upset. they did feed her for 17 months - though she ate food from 6 months like most babies.

So I don't really see a problem with a toddler hand down my top for a few seconds while she's crying her eyes out from falling over or whatever.

Thanks... I do think I'm a loving mum, and breast feeding is just one small part of a very long time as a loving mum. I didn't feed my eldest as she didn't take to it after 3 days of trying. And my middle girl is adopted so came to us on bottles but I love them all the same, I just do think that the bond is a bit stronger between baby and I. Even her dad says that.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

lol night lads..

try not to dream of boobs.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

my auntie used to breast feed my cousin in front of everyone when I was a kid... proper freaked me out! probably why i am a ****!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

New Spike said:


> Boys are told at shool that masturbating is perfectly normal but I wouldn't be too impressed if I saw a school kid banging one out in Burger King!!


Silly argument - it's not illegal to breast feed for starters. This has been covered already.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Silly argument - it's not illegal to breast feed for starters. This has been covered already.


What your reaction be to me politely asking to be moved away from ur missus while she was doing it in a restaurant


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

New Spike said:


> do you not think it a little strange for a three year old to still be playing with your breasts?


Ladies & Gentlemen this is an example of a monumentally stupid post!

How old are you?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Ladies & Gentlemen this is an example of a monumentally stupid post!
> 
> How old are you?


 Im 24 and im still playing with breasts  Never to young or old for boobies! :devil2:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

New Spike said:


> Makes me feel queasy too, can't really explain it


im the same

should be like wee rooms in public places where mums can go and feed their kids in private

thatd be a win win


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> im the same
> 
> should be like wee rooms in public places where mums can go and feed their kids in private
> 
> thatd be a win win


Seriously ? How the hell can that make you feel queasy ?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Seriously ? How the hell can that make you feel queasy ?


i dunno pregnant women make me feel the same

i once got stuck in a room with 9 of them and seriously was head disturbing lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> i dunno pregnant women make me feel the same
> 
> i once got stuck in a room with 9 of them and seriously was head disturbing lol


Just one of those things i guess ... I mean its like a friend of mine who has a fear of balloons


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just find this whole thing of some people being 'offended' really puzzling.

Maybe from the older generation the +65's, but young people objecting against public breastfeeding?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Just find this whole thing of some people being 'offended' really puzzling.
> 
> Maybe from the older generation the +65's, but young people objecting against public breastfeeding?


i cawk... i mean breast fed in public ...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

When I'm aware of breastfeeding it sort of makes me feel pleased, as it's a loving thing that the mother is doing.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> When I'm aware of breastfeeding it sort of makes me feel pleased, as it's a loving thing that the mother is doing.


Yep a sign of care & affection


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yep a sign of care & affection


aw lovely yous shud set up wee appreciation club where you could knit and talk about babies and boobies lols


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

New Spike said:


> do you not think it a little strange for a three year old to still be playing with your breasts?


even i have no idea wtf to say to such a disturbing post.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> aw lovely yous shud set up wee appreciation club where you could knit and talk about babies and boobies lols


They do, they're called breast feeding support groups and are run by health visitors.. you actively feed and get help with latching, issues such as mastitis and cracked nipples. Checking babies weight and ways to increase feed if need be.

No time for knitting but firm bonds made between mums.

I can remember feeling a bit queasy the first time I felt someones pregnant tummy moving.. an 'alien' type thing in there, but honestly if you have your own children from the moment you know or want to conceive your whole life revolves around looking after your child. I would totally lay my life down for any of my girls (breastfed or not) but without doubt breastfeeding is a HARD thing to do initially but so very very rewarding.

I know not everyone will feel the same and that is fine, we're different but to treat breast milk like urine or sperm as it has been by some posters is just rediculous.

I don't think the debate will ever end, as in life it goes on even in groups of mothers. Fact is though that scientifically breast milk beats substitute milk hands down, it's why they're only allowed to advertise follow on milk on TV and in the press. It's illegal for them to advertise formula for young babies. so all the 'should you chose to move on from breast milk' is used in advertising.

We as a society just need to remember who we are, not some modern machines we are human beings and evolved to feed our own off spring.


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> So... honestly your saying that a persons breast will put u off ur dinner? unless of course its a hotty giving milk to their newborn baby? Thats basically what u r saying, that is immature mate, u can dress it up and pretend u got as many kids as u want ('tis the internet after all). Your comments smack of someone young.


Why would i pretend of got kids thats fukin stupid an no i wouldnt want to look across to either a hotty or a old bird doin it while out for a meal im just sayin therrs easy alternatives to doin it in eyes few of a whole restaurant etc it makes people feel uncomfortable simple as and i would say its pretty immature for someone to get so funny other someone else point of view plus sayin im pretending ive got kids whats that about why would i lie about that for no reason pretty idiotic ent it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> aw lovely yous shud set up wee appreciation club where you could knit and talk about babies and boobies lols


Nope just lost a wee one when my ex wife was 4 months on soooo yeah its close to my heart.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i dont mind it, bit odd when its a fella tho


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

wow people are getting so angry at others opinions in this thread.... we are all allowed an opinion and no ones opinion is right or wrong hence the word "opinion"

some need to chill out

Anyways my view is obviously there is nothing wrong with it, it is normal, natural and whatever other phrase you would like to use, but i wont lie and i do myself find it uncomfortable. I cannot say why for me it just simply is. Its my own issue and i accept that, but i like many others wouldnt want to see it happening a table accross from me when i was out having a meal with my mrs.

And my mrs also finds it uncomfortable and says she wouldnt do it in public.

Simply just a matter of opinion so i dont see why all the flame


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Nothing wrong with it but ....

If going somewhere I'm sure taking a few bottles with you would make more sence and keep the breast feeding at home? Or can't you switch between powdered milk to breast milk?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

DeadpoolX said:


> As*holes put me off my food


i've never seen anyone get their @rsehole out in mcdonalds tbf


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

TG123 said:


> i've never seen anyone get their @rsehole out in mcdonalds tbf


Some people don't mean to . It's just there entire demeanour that resembles a choccy star fish !


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh god WHY did I go back to this thread? I'm really wound up again now.

FFS....Where shall I start?

Do I quote every stupid comment or just make a general comment?

Those of you who think it's wrong to feed a baby in a restaurant. WTF? If you don't like it, how about YOU go and eat in the special room, all by yourself where you won't feel sick or queasy or weird? Or how about you concentrate on your own food and the company you're with, instead of looking around to find something that offends you?

Honestly, anyone would think there are scores of women out there breastfeeding. I worked in McDonalds almost every day for 6 years and I can tell you I only saw it a handful of times, or maybe because I wasn't looking for it? The only times I paid attention was when some tit came up to me to complain (I told them not to look, r to sit elsewhere) or when a woman asked if there was anywhere she could feed privately, because the stares were making her uncomfortable (in which case we let her sit upstairs, when it was closed off or in the staff room - we would NEVER suggest the toilets!  )

I'm sure you'd all find it massively uncomfortable if someone sat staring at you all the way through your meal. 

As for the 'can't you just feed it formula milk?' brigade - why the fvck should she? If the mother can breastfeed properly, why give he child an inferior product, just for your convenience?

For the record, I've never given birth, never been pregnant and so never breastfed. I also find it slightly disconcerting if I notice the woman next to me is breastfeeding, but then I just ignore it. It's not difficult. (and as I said, it's not like it happens every day). Yo must all be having a really good look to notice nipples etc....


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Again. How would people react to me moving away from you/your partner breatfeedimg in a restaurant.

Every time I have moved away. I have had a negative reaction, after I have seen it happening I don't look again or even say anything. I either just get up and move away to a seat facing away from it. Or flag a waiter down politely ask to be moved as it's putting me off. Don't make a scene just quietly ask the waiter.

Every time iv picked my food up and moved iv had a negative reaction. Ranging from "it's only a Fking breast" to "immature ****" and often had evils for the rest of the meal.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Again. How would people react to me moving away from you/your partner breatfeedimg in a restaurant.
> 
> Every time I have moved away. I have had a negative reaction, after I have seen it happening I don't look again or even say anything. I either just get up and move away to a seat facing away from it. Or flag a waiter down politely ask to be moved as it's putting me off. Don't make a scene just quietly ask the waiter.
> 
> Every time iv picked my food up and moved iv had a negative reaction. Ranging from "it's only a Fking breast" to "immature ****" and often had evils for the rest of the meal.


For me, if you acted like that when my wife was feeding our little lad, I grab a f##cling knife and.... Only joking! Lol

In all seriousness if someone dealt with it in a mature responsible way like that I'd be impressed with their self restraint and would if not actually do it, I'd feel inclined to approach and apologise for making you feel uncomfortable, and thank you for dealing with it in the way you did. Definitely wouldn't be giving you evils! Lol


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Agree stupid thread
> 
> Women have boobs to feed their children, we don't have them because you find them sexually attractive


Lies


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

skinnnyfat said:


> Lies


Dik lol


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

People just love to make the decision to be offended. I think it gives them a moral authority or something, i'd be far more put off by someone picking their nose, talking on a mobile etc. But really I wouldn't care either way, makes no difference to me. Live and let live.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

pYp3s said:


> wow people are getting so angry at others opinions in this thread.... we are all allowed an opinion and no ones opinion is right or wrong hence the word "opinion"
> 
> some need to chill out
> 
> ...


Mate, yours is just an opinion and not a flame worthy one - the opinions that get on my tits (excuse the pun) are ones like 'its disgusting if she looks like a bulldog chewing a wasp' and expecting to keep some kind of credibility in the debate whilst coming across like a 14 yr old boy whos not long off the tit themselves.

Truthfully - something more offputting while your eating would be sitting opposite a fat person, eating like a pig, a young child spitting food back on their plate that they dont like, a disabled person dribbling while they eat. Do u think we should not allow them in the restaurant? for fear of putting people off their food? A boob in a babys mouth is far less disgusting but people feel the need to want to police that which i find is extremely odd!


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Interestingly enough I walked in to my restaurant one lunch time and some woman on a table of 4 was acting a bit strange, after a lengthy amount of staring (lighting was low) I ascertained that she had a blanket round her shoulders and was breast feeding, I was tragically standing to her side so I slowly registered that to all those watching It looked like I had stopped walking at the right angle to stare at this chicks boobs. Looking up to a row of clearly hateful stares was horrifying at the time and strangely none of them ever came back.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm with gycraig it doesn't bother me, but I avert my eyes as I think it's rude to look. But if they gave me attitude because I chose not to look, then i'd fking tell them so, i'm not looking because it's rude to stare.

Besides people who are overly aggressive about it are normally stupid inbred chav's anyway.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> I'm with gycraig it doesn't bother me, but I avert my eyes as I think it's rude to look. But if they gave me attitude because I chose not to look, then i'd fking tell them so, i'm not looking because it's rude to stare.
> 
> Besides people who are overly aggressive about it are normally stupid inbred chav's anyway.


LOL, why would they be aggressive because u DIDNT look?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, why would they be aggressive because u DIDNT look?


Well I wouldn't know they were doing it unless i'd seen then, and if they see me avert my eyes, they are going to think it's offending me or bothering me, which it isn't, i'm just looking away as I don't want to be seen staring


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> I'm with gycraig it doesn't bother me, but I avert my eyes as I think it's rude to look. But if they gave me attitude because I chose not to look, then i'd fking tell them so, i'm not looking because it's rude to stare.
> 
> Besides people who are overly aggressive about it are normally stupid inbred chav's anyway.


Averting your eyes would mainly be appreciated very much doubt many would give you attitude

I had to get mine out one day after a bottle leaked in the bag whilst we were out, a guy came past and stopped dead in his tracks to stare and look horrified. For 5 minutes I had felt proud I'd managed to over come what I was scared of doing and I soon regretted it, going out then always became a panic and stressful time


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Averting your eyes would mainly be appreciated very much doubt many would give you attitude
> 
> I had to get mine out one day after a bottle leaked in the bag whilst we were out, a guy came past and stopped dead in his tracks to stare and look horrified. For 5 minutes I had felt proud I'd managed to over come what I was scared of doing and I soon regretted it, going out then always became a panic and stressful time


Hopefully, but even so, there are those who'd think I was being funny about it. WHen i've walked through town on a friday night, seen some p!ssed up girls on the floor , I looked they saw me look, next thing "WHAT YOU LOOKING AT" , same mentality of some unfortunately.

My answer is normally "You, you cloth eared bint"


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Hopefully, but even so, there are those who'd think I was being funny about it. WHen i've walked through town on a friday night, seen some p!ssed up girls on the floor , I looked they saw me look, next thing "WHAT YOU LOOKING AT" , same mentality of some unfortunately.
> 
> My answer is normally "You, you cloth eared bint"


Drunken idiots is different tho lol

I think if u got attitude off a woman breastfeeding it's because they would be feeling paranoid and insecure at that moment and being out of your comfort zone feeling vulnerable is something that can make us all snappy.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Averting your eyes would mainly be appreciated very much doubt many would give you attitude
> 
> I had to get mine out one day after a bottle leaked in the bag whilst we were out, a guy came past and stopped dead in his tracks to stare and look horrified. For 5 minutes I had felt proud I'd managed to over come what I was scared of doing and I soon regretted it, going out then always became a panic and stressful time


You should of said 'theres one going spare if u fancy it!' :lol:

joking aside though, u sholdnt have to feel like that just to feed your child.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> You should of said 'theres one going spare if u fancy it!' :lol:
> 
> joking aside though, u sholdnt have to feel like that just to feed your child.


And sadly, it's because of some of the attitudes presented in this thread that cause women to feel like that.

When I'm breastfeeding I hope to be strong enough to not give a fvck if I'm making someone feel uncomfortable by feeding and nurturing my child; they can feel uncomfortable all they like, first and foremost I'll be a mum putting my childs needs first  However, I've no idea how I'll feel at the time...I imagine it can take some guts to be so blase if confronted with prejudice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Drunken idiots is different tho lol
> 
> I think if u got attitude off a woman breastfeeding it's because they would be feeling paranoid and insecure at that moment and being out of your comfort zone feeling vulnerable is something that can make us all snappy.


Well i'm trying to give them some privacy, if they wanna go off on one over it, then they deserve the grief they get back. Although it's hard to argue with someone when you are trying not to look at them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Katy said:


> And sadly, it's because of some of the attitudes presented in this thread that cause women to feel like that.
> 
> When I'm breastfeeding I hope to be strong enough to not give a fvck if I'm making someone feel uncomfortable by feeding and nurturing my child; they can feel uncomfortable all they like, first and foremost I'll be a mum putting my childs needs first  However, I've no idea how I'll feel at the time...I imagine it can take some guts to be so blase if confronted with prejudice.


Yeah that's fair enough, but would you go off on one if you saw a bloke look, then look away ?


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Mate, yours is just an opinion and not a flame worthy one - the opinions that get on my tits (excuse the pun) are ones like 'its disgusting if she looks like a bulldog chewing a wasp' and expecting to keep some kind of credibility in the debate whilst coming across like a 14 yr old boy whos not long off the tit themselves.
> 
> Truthfully - something more offputting while your eating would be sitting opposite a fat person, eating like a pig, a young child spitting food back on their plate that they dont like, a disabled person dribbling while they eat. Do u think we should not allow them in the restaurant? for fear of putting people off their food? A boob in a babys mouth is far less disgusting but people feel the need to want to police that which i find is extremely odd!


Yeah I see your point. That's fair


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Yeah that's fair enough, but would you go off on one if you saw a bloke look, then look away ?


Who have u come across that's gone off on one exactly?

There cannot be many


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Who have u come across that's gone off on one exactly?
> 
> There cannot be many


It hasn't happened, yet. I live in hope though.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> It hasn't happened, yet. I live in hope though.


I very much doubt it will tbh unless you are looking in a way that isn't very nice


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I very much doubt it will tbh unless you are looking in a way that isn't very nice


I'm not gonna be looking though. Unless I am in a room full of mirrors.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> I'm not gonna be looking though. Unless I am in a room full of mirrors.


Well there u go it won't happen then will it lol


----------



## jocksir (Aug 8, 2012)

Doesnt bother me, there are plenty of tits walking about where i live!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well there u go it won't happen then will it lol


Oh I dunno, could be a in a hall of mirrors.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> Yeah that's fair enough, but would you go off on one if you saw a bloke look, then look away ?


To be honest, I'm don't go off on one in general anyway because I'm not very confrontational. So no. But then I haven't been in the position of challenging the stigma of breastfeeding in public...maybe if I were a mum and had been treated unfairly over breastfeeding then I mght develop a chip on my shoulder. But I'd like to think that I'd just focus on what I'm doing and ignore what opinions are around me...much how I am now about most things


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have to say I'm not too shocked at some of the young lads on here with an opinion of feeling queasy etc as they see boobs as a purely sexual thing at that age, I have to admit though that I'm quite shocked that some women on here would think that a woman should remove herself to a private room to feed her child, a breast is there for feeding a child, so why should a woman have to hide herself away to feed her child because you don't feel comfortable. Anyone with that opinion needs to grow up


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Thing is, it's just a case of times are a changing.

Years ago it wasn't the "done thing" a woman wouldn't breast feed in public.

Now, these days, it shouldn't be an issue. But people are still brought up to think in the old ways. Old fashioned ideals are good in some respects, but others need to be modernised.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> I breastfed my son for 8 months and did so in public all the time. BUT, when I thought it neccessary I used a cover for my own modesty, if someone told me not to do it if fcuk em up!! Lol however I once saw a women (about 18 stone) breastfeeding with BOTH her diddies out... In a shopping centre and She was only feeding one baby!!!! she was waiting for someone to say something to her so she could have a go, it was completely unnecessary, she had a tit on show for no reason whatsoever and nobody said anything because they were scared


What shopping centre was that???

It seems a shame one sitting out and going to waste.. :whistling:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Thing is, it's just a case of times are a changing.
> 
> Years ago it wasn't the "done thing" a woman wouldn't breast feed in public.
> 
> Now, these days, it shouldn't be an issue. But people are still brought up to think in the old ways. Old fashioned ideals are good in some respects, but others need to be modernised.


I'll be honest, I am one of them people with some old fashioned beliefs. Some I will never change in a million years,but others might change my mind.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I'll be honest, I am one of them people with some old fashioned beliefs. Some I will never change in a million years,but others might change my mind.


I got a lot of old fashioned ideals , and I'll never change them either m8 tbh. But things like this, i'm indifferent. But as I said before, I would look away as I feel it's rude to stare, I don't want the woman feeling uncomfortable feeding her nipper.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

geeby112 said:


> Nothing wrong with it but ....
> 
> If going somewhere I'm sure taking a few bottles with you would make more sence and keep the breast feeding at home? Or can't you switch between powdered milk to breast milk?


It's really not that simple in action; in my experience my baby would only take one brand of bottle (a special one not sold on the high street as we tried all sorts) and expressing was not an easy thing to do - it takes longer than feeding as the natural hormones don't help as it's not baby being fed, and also my production was to her demands not the demand of a pump so it wasn't an option.

Edited to add that scientifically breast milk is far superior and gives everything baby needs, they can't replicate it.. they try very hard and milks got better but there are a lot of issues with digestion etc that come with formula that don't with breast.

Also, a mum produces to demand of her baby if that is interupted then there can be issues for mum and supply, infections and blockages etc and also a drop in production.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> both actually
> 
> men look for larger breasts naturally beacuse it shows that the woman would be fit for bringing up a child/feeding them
> 
> ...


I agree with these points.. and as an observation.. the point of some people of it being wrong or even disgusting to feed a baby is all the more daft if the above is hard wired.. 

IMO


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

duplicate sorry.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Men looking at breasts is a hardwired thing, but the attitude that follows the instinctive glance is an entirely learned behavior... it is certainly influenced by many things; culture, familial upbringing, media, sexual attitudes and maturity, personal experience of parenting etc, and, while i don't wish to sound condescending, to me the negative uncomfortable feelings that some people towards it (not just men, some women have it too) is suggestive of a level of immaturity or holding on to an irrational view of something for the sake of identity rather than for any logical or personally or socially beneficial reason - the only harm public breastfeeding does is in the mind of those who allow themselves to be or choose to be offended by it.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

well said pal


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

i just think it should be done with some modesty, ive no interest in seeing some other womans babylons swinging around lols


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> i just think it should be done with some modesty, ive no interest in seeing some other womans babylons swinging around lols


Stay away from Barry Island beach in the summer then ! :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Stay away from Barry Island beach in the summer then ! :lol:


lol never heard of it but thanks for the tip OMR!


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

i have to say it doesn't bother me. i used to work in restaurants and all the time you would see women breastfeeding. Not saying it was every day of course but it's natures way. Done discreetly it can sometimes be almost unnoticeable.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> i just think it should be done with some modesty, ive no interest in seeing some other womans babylons swinging around lols


I agree too.. just doesn't need to be behind closed doors for that to happen. I never had any issues or complaints when I fed in public and did as much as I could to find a way of not ever letting em swing around lol.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

gay-spain said:


> I wouldn't let my 3 year old play with my jugs- sounds a bit pervy.


In your mind clearly.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

gay-spain said:


> I wouldn't let my 3 year old play with my jugs- sounds a bit pervy.


Why would a gay in Spain want to play with jugs


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Stay away from Barry Island beach in the summer then ! :lol:


My wife has breast fed my babies there !!!

Always used a blanket to cover up mind .


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

That bar went red quick


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Why would a gay in Spain want to play with jugs


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

That's 5 minutes ill never get back


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

I feel sorry for the jug.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> I agree too.. just doesn't need to be behind closed doors for that to happen. I never had any issues or complaints when I fed in public and did as much as I could to find a way of not ever letting em swing around lol.


ha ha jane i know you wouldnt and i can see you feel passionately about the subject and seem to be an amazing mother and respect that

im just reserved in some of my views and think thats ok too


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

it's inappropriate, END OF!! and to that fat 20st **** pretending to be a man as identifying places he can fill himself in is beyond pathetic get a an effin life outta gym pal


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> What shopping centre was that???
> 
> It seems a shame one sitting out and going to waste.. :whistling:


Connswater lol full of cretins, including myself


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> Connswater lol full of cretins, including myself


Hey i heard some nice shops there and with this time of the year i could kill two birds with the one stone..

On a serious note i agree its fine to breast feed in public tho i feel modesty is the right way to do it.

In waiting rooms theres always atleast one t1t hanging about anyway


----------

